# Vet Gun



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool Tool.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/agweb_tv_2/agweb_tv_player.aspx?lc=true&partner=True&player=ll&channelid=49baa51e0dc246e3a1b0121b27e3760f&mediaid=3bec1f703b9547198e4930cb1fbd2353&title=AGRILABS


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, told a buddy of mine about it, think he ordered one to try it out, we can have a bit of fun and work! Beats the heck outta the way it's done now.....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought the first one they made and it constantly busted the caps. About a month after I bought mine they discontinued it due to many flaws. So now I have a useless gun since they changed the diameter of the caps. It was very convenient when it was working but it kinda pissed me off when they discontinued it. When they made the new one they changed all things that would've made me able to keep using mine. I think I may call them and see if they will swap mine out or give me some type of credit on a new one!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't blame you one bit....I would ask about making it right also....if they say they just cannot help you, tell them you are going to get on the agricultural website, haytalk, and post your experiences with their product and recommend that folks stay away from their product based on your first hand experiences.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool, I can hear the animal rights ding dongs saying how cruel it is to shoot the cattle with it.


----------

